# Removing badges/emblems



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm going to remove the word "Pontiac" and the "6.0" emblem from the rear decklid. I just wanted to make sure that those emblems didn't have holes behind them and that they'd just come off with a little floss and extreme persuasion. I ordered the "Goat" emblem, but I'm just now finding out that they're horrible quality. It'll probably just end up on the side of my tool chest and I'll go with more of a slick sleeper look on the decklid. Thanks dudes and dudettes!


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Never mind. I went out to the parking lot on one of my breaks and popped 'em off. Much better! The ass end looks a lot better and now I've got some more decorations for my tool chest.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm doing the same as you. Did you take the Pontiac emblem on top of the trunk have holes behind it. Seem like I heard that somewhere.


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

I didn't remove the Pontiac symbol. I read in a thread that it leaves line-up holes. The other lettering popped off pretty easily. Just use a flathead screwdriver with a very thin head and be careful so you don't chip your paint.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

sharkbite1979 said:


> I didn't remove the Pontiac symbol. I read in a thread that it leaves line-up holes. The other lettering popped off pretty easily. Just use a flathead screwdriver with a very thin head and be careful so you don't chip your paint.


To be safe, use a hair dryer to heat them up and peel them with your finger nail. The Pontiac emblem does have holes behind it.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

What is everybody using to fill in the holes?


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I removed all of my emblems in just a couple of seconds using photo shop.:rofl: :cheers


----------



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Took all my rear badges off during lunch today  Not the pontiac symbol though, since most of you said there are holes behind it. Clean look now


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I did the same and replaced the 6.0 with an HSV emblem I got from down under.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Bumper Insert*

I removed my bumper insert, not on purpose but I AM LEAVING IT OFF! Most people don't even notice that there is anything missing unless I point it out. The only bad thing is where the 3 clips inserted into the bumper. 

Now from behind almost nobody knows it is a GTO. Total sleeper!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

raven1124 said:


> What is everybody using to fill in the holes?


I covered them up with a carefully-placed HSV lion bonnet badge....which, BTW, was damaged by a garaged door...so I'm going to have them filled when the repair is made.


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

I must be old school or just *******. We always remove badges with fishing line and then clean up with goof off or something similar. Works great and never hurts the finish. #10 test is good.:lol:


----------

